# Police checks USA



## Naish_82 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hello,

Does anyone who has applied for an American state and FBI police check know weather or not it can come on the same form?

The reason why I ask is, my partner applied for her state and FBI police check in person in Missouri for the police check. We told them that we needed both done, they told us they had. Do we got the one form back from ( the original with the fingerprints) and it had a stamp saying " Missouri no record" but it had another box labeled "FBI #" and there was a number in that box.

So does that count as the FBI and state check? The only reason I ask is that I noticed some of the Americans on here are saying " state police check done, just waiting for FBI" and I'm confused?

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## shey.delacruz (Jan 18, 2011)

I think I've read it in their site that they will only return a paper (that's the latest that they give) with the note "No Record". Mine looks like a single paper too though I haven't looked at it yet, I was just thinking if I should open it or sent it to them on the sealed envelop ( as I am sure I don't have any record with my background check) ;D


----------



## anukfdo (Aug 31, 2011)

You got just the FBI check back. The state police check is different and has to be sent to the state police. Did you send an application to the state?


----------



## shey.delacruz (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm sorry about that, since I am not US resident I don't need to have any police clearance from where I stayed. However, for US residents, you really need to get both FBI and police clearance(s) from the states you've been in for the past 12 months as stated on this link:

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf

_"Residents of the USA will need to provide both a Criminal History Record Check (following the procedures above) and also obtain a local police clearance document from each city, state or county of residence in the past 12 months. The type of clearance issued depends on individual state procedures._"


----------

